# Where can I find The Perry Jig



## Hookm n cookm

I can't seem to find any " Perry Jigs" that Richard Gene uses on alot of his YouTube videos. He mentioned they are made in Texas .If anyone has a lead on where I can order them from I would appreciate it


----------



## Hookm n cookm

They are a killer looking hair jig


----------



## chaunc

May try looking on the crappie site. Try the Texas board.


----------



## Zach Jones

If you want some just email him here
[email protected]


----------



## Hookm n cookm

Thanks guys. I'll check into both of them later this evening


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hookm n cookm said:


> Thanks guys. I'll check into both of them later this evening


If your interested in some good local hair jigs,and soft plastics check out Mike's Bait & Tackle at indian lake. 
Phone # 1-937-843-2261
13708 st rt 235n
Lakeview ohio 43331

Ive been using his soft plastics for a couple years now but just stopped in his store for the first time yesterday. 
His baits flat out work,i like the ratso type tails an cricket like tails and the colour selection is great. The prices are also good. And the guy was nice as could be and was willing to discuss his baits.
If its to far he might be willing to ship them out. He also has painted jig heads an smaller road runner style jigs. Great selection of panfish baits!


----------



## Fishin4meat

I can make any jig you can send me a pic of


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

Perry Pipinger has some killer hair jigs, bought a bunch last year. Get some of the Elmo.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

If you will go to Facebook Moonshine Crappie Jigs He has pictures posted.

If you need to contact him directly 318-617-8672


----------



## Fishin4meat

Or you could support local buisness....1000s of guys here that can make same thing or pawn yourself...not hard at all


----------



## Shed Hunter 365

I was just trying to help him out sorry if I offended you meat


----------

